# girls bows



## Alphy (Nov 21, 2008)

Could I get a quick list of the popular female bows you girls are shooting? My girl is getting into it. She's eyeing up the Hoyt Kobalt right now, but I want to check out all good options.

It will be mainly for 3D, and possibly hunting as well. DL ~25-25.5", and it will need to be available in a low DW, possibly down to 20lbs...30max to start out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tribeck3 (Aug 20, 2008)

*As my avatar says*

Parker Bows. I'm shooting a Parker Sidekick XP, 26" dl, 44# dw. I use it too hunt with and have killed a deer with it, so even though it's low poundage it will get the job done. They have a few bows that are low poundage(think they have a couple that peak out @ 30#) 

Http://www.parkerbows.com


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*PSE Chaos*

PSE came out with a new bow called Chaos. It looks like the X-force for youth and women. It is priced very reasonably so if you get a chance, I would say take a look at it!


----------



## Alphy (Nov 21, 2008)

Recurve Artemis said:


> PSE came out with a new bow called Chaos. It looks like the X-force for youth and women. It is priced very reasonably so if you get a chance, I would say take a look at it!


Yeah, thats on the short list as well. Looks like its a fair bit lower in price than the Hoyt...dunno how it compares though.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

An equalizer is a good bow, I don't have one but our daughter does. She loves it and so does everyone else I know that has one!!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Elite Archery's Cuda..comes in Pink


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

*Check out the Diamond Marquis*

I have a 50# max marquis for sale in the womens section...will turn dow to 38lbs and as low as 26" draw length...smooth...


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*list*

Mission Menace
Mission/Mathews UX2
PSE Chaos... Awesome!!!!!!!!
Bowtech Equalizer, not made after 2008 but awesome bow.
Browning Micro Eclipse
Bear Truth II Young Guns
Martin Leopard.. 15lb draw range instead of only 10

We Specialize in youth/ Ladies Bows... Serious Bows, Not Toys.. 
Good Luck in your search..
No matter what you decide.. just have fun!!


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

We had a parker sidekick in that seemed really nice and had a good draw cycle. My girls and I pulled it back several times. We have been selling the Diamond Razor edge bow as fast as we get them in. The biggest feature is the draw weight adjustability. You can have a 60# limb bow and back it down to 30#.. We are supposed to get some pink ones in soon so I am sure your local diamond dealer or other online vendors might have some in stock after the first of the year. 

Because of the way the bow grows with your child its a smart choice. Outside of some parker youth bows we have not had any others in shop yet.

Good luck, I am sure she will love whatever you get her!

Julie


----------



## PrettyInPink (Nov 25, 2008)

The Hoyt Kobalt is good looking and a great bow. I own one in pink camo..... and it is for sale! :teeth: Check it out. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=802968


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

If you can, try the Alpine Sienna. I am loving mine! I have a 25" DL and it is the best shooting short draw bow I have shot. It has zero hand shock and it is much faster than anything I have previously shot. Don't be decived by the limb weights, they can be backed way down from the max. One person on AT has a 50# shooting at 30#. 

As always the best advice is to have her try shooting lots of different brands and models until she finds one that is most comfortable to her.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm shooting the '08 diamond rock, can't beat it. 

Lightweight, quiet and performs very well.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I've just started shooting and I am shooting a Hoyt Kobalt. My DL is 25.5 and I'm drawing 40# at the moment.

I'd have her try some out and see what feels best to her. I loved the weight and balance of the Kobalt.


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

My wife just started shooting again after a few years off. She got the parker sidekick in pink camo. Pretty sharp little bow. Big draw range and lot of differant poundages, even down to 30 I believe. May not be what your looking for, but definently worth a look.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

I shoot a Hoyt Kobolt and recently (thanks to a very very sweet rep) had the chance to shoot the Chaos for an hour. It was very different from the Kobolt, but if I wasn't waiting for my new bow to come in, it would have been a serious contender. Very nice pulling, but the walls on the Kobolt and the Chaos are different. Good luck!


----------



## Cole J (Jan 21, 2008)

DCH3K said:


> Elite Archery's Cuda..comes in Pink


+1 for Elite Cuda


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

My wife and one daughte shoot Hoyt Trykon Sport and my other daughter shoots a Hoyt Kobalt. All three love there bows.


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

I must say my gf shoots the kobalt and love the bow and for me the price was right as I am currently sponsering both of our archery addicitons  no compaints from me. The Kobalt is a great bow for someone that is just starting as she was. Its a forgiving bow for a new archer and shoots great from what I can see. Since I have a short draw myself she keeps telling me I should get one too.


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Martin Bengal and Cheetah.

Both are 15 lbs weight range

Bengal as 25"/30" Draw lenght adjustment
Cheetah as 24"/29" DL Adjustment

Both are Draw Stop and 1/2" plot.

Super Smooth draw and light weight for very good speed (over 300 fps IBO)

M4L


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Another one for the Hoyt Kobalt. Got this one just before hunting seaso and Just started shooting 3D with it and I am loving it. 

Another one ...but a bit more pricer if she is just getting into..
The Elite Fire (from 2008) or the Elite Cuda.

I will be purchasing one of these for 3D and use the Hoyt for hunting.


----------

